# [SOLVED] HP Pavillion dv5 won't turn on?



## MetalMaster (Oct 15, 2012)

HiMy friend gave me his laptop to fix (HP Pavillion dv5 1055tx)
I received the laptop with no ac adapter and once
testing it I found it will not even turn on
(no lights or anything).


I purchased the correct ac adapter (output [email protected])
but after connecting it the laptop still will not start (nothing)
and when connected the little white light above
the ac input lights up but the charge/hd/pwr lights on
front left do not.


Could this just be a dead battery or much worse?


Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv5 won't turn on?*

Hello,

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

If still unsuccessful: Remember to remove battery and power before removing/installing components

-Remove the power and battery
-Remove the memory modules from the laptop 
-Insert just the battery and attempt to start the laptop (you should receive beep error)
-Try inserting just one module of memory and test (swapping modules after each attempt)
-Remove the hard drive, optical drive and test. Do you get any display or message on the screen

If you still don't get any display lights then you may have a problem with the DC Jack.

dv5 Maintenance and Service Guide


----------



## MetalMaster (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv5 won't turn on?*

After doing all those tests as you described i've still gotnothing..will not even turn on.


I guess I'm going to have to disassemble it and inspect
the DC input with the help of the maintenance guide.


Will keep you posted! =)


----------



## MetalMaster (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv5 won't turn on?*

Ok so I've disassembled the laptop and removed the DC input jackand cable that attaches it to the mainboard..


I assume that if I replace the DC input and cable and reassemble the laptop
and it still fails to turn on or show any signs of life
then the motherboard is dead?


All i can think of is to replace the DC input and see what 
happens I guess lol!


Til then!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv5 won't turn on?*

While you have the laptop disassembled you can possibly test the back side of the DC Jack to see if the correct voltage is present.


----------



## MetalMaster (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv5 won't turn on?*

Hi

I got out my multimeter and tested the DC input
cable by connecting the AC adapter to the DC input jack
and probing the motherboard end plug (red/black wires)
and it's showing a steady 18.94v DC...


Seems to be a dead patient lol!


Think it's time to let this one go and
start salvaging parts?


----------

